# Question on turning blanks...



## UpNorthWoods (Jun 19, 2012)

I wasn't sure exactly where to post this... 

What are some good sizes for all you turners? Bowls, platters, vases...?
I have plenty of wood, and have been CSMing boards for myself. But I'm also wanting to cut sizes for some of you turners out there. 

Also, I don't have band saw, yet... What would be a good way to get some thick slabs into smaller pieces? Would a straight cut with a chainsaw be good enough? I always strive to remove all the pith from boards, and have plenty of Anchorseal.
Thanks for any help/pointers ya could give me.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 19, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> I wasn't sure exactly where to post this...
> 
> What are some good sizes for all you turners? Bowls, platters, vases...?
> I have plenty of wood, and have been CSMing boards for myself. But I'm also wanting to cut sizes for some of you turners out there.
> ...


For ease of shipping and cost, a large flat rate box "lfrb" works well. I think the thickness is about 5 1/2" and about 11" square, but I would measure one to be sure. Just an idea?


----------



## justturnin (Jun 19, 2012)

Have to agree, stick with flat rate boxes. As for size, I can use anything as small as 3/4sq x 3" and bigger so nothing is waste really.

Chainsaw is fine but it is hard to see what you are getting w/ that rough of a cut. Some woods it does not matter because folks know what they are and what they look like. Just throw some pieces out there and see what happens. I bet I will......... I mean someone will buy some:wacko1:

Just an after thought. Besides the Flat Rate boxes if it is nice wood you can cut 3"sq x ? lengths for pepper mill blanks. Pretty much anything square by any length someone will take. It does not even have to be "square". Thats the great part about turning. Shape does not matter because we are going to make it round like wood is intended.


----------



## kweinert (Jun 19, 2012)

I can use anything from 3/4" square to about 10" square to about 26" long.

Mind you, I have no idea what I'd do with a 10x10x26 (except cut it up to be smaller :) but that's the lathe capacity. At the moment it's beyond my comfort capacity.

I know that not all of us have the tools to work with it, but in a lot of cases you can cut pieces to fit a FRB and the recipient can divvy it up as desired.


----------



## arkie (Jun 19, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> I wasn't sure exactly where to post this...
> 
> What are some good sizes for all you turners? Bowls, platters, vases...?
> I have plenty of wood, and have been CSMing boards for myself. But I'm also wanting to cut sizes for some of you turners out there.
> ...



As others have said, the large flat rate box (LFRB) is a good starting point. the box is 12x12x5.5. You should be able to pack a nice size bowl blank - 11 to 11.5" square by 5" deep in it. Or a couple shallow bowls blanks - same size by 2.5 to 3" deep. Or 3 platter blanks 1.5 to 1.75 deep. Or 4 shallow platters 1.25" deep. See a pattern here?

You can also get 3 3x3 peppermill blanks in this box, but you can get 6 in if you cut them down to 2.75' square and they still make nice mills.

Sealed all sides with anchorseal is my first choice, thoroughly wrapped in plastic my second.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 19, 2012)

I like the LFRB as the others have said, but I'm not married to the flat rate boxes. I can turn anything from 1.5sq x 3" up to 20" pieces. Since shipping adds considerably to the cost of the wood, I generally only buy stuff that's figured, spalted, or burly.


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies... Hopefully I'll have a few cut up with pics by the weekend!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 20, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I like the LFRB as the others have said, but I'm not married to the flat rate boxes. I can turn anything from 1.5sq x 3" up to 20" pieces. Since shipping adds considerably to the cost of the wood, I generally only buy stuff that's figured, spalted, or burly.



I agree with all on the flat rate boxes, but with David the most on figured, spalted and burly. Burl will get me every time....:wacko1: regardless of size.
Scott


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jun 20, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I like the LFRB as the others have said, but I'm not married to the flat rate boxes. I can turn anything from 1.5sq x 3" up to 20" pieces. Since shipping adds considerably to the cost of the wood, I generally only buy stuff that's figured, spalted, or burly.



I TOTALLY agree with David. I turn everything from little bitty pen blanks to 20" bowls and platters. Any wood that has character (figured, spalted, burly, gnarly, UGLY) affect my taste buds. :jtaew:


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Jun 20, 2012)

I know that Pine seems to be a 4-lettered dirty word around here... But is anyone interested in what I've heard called "denim pine" I just removed one with a lot of nice blue/gray streaks in it. Base of the tree is 13"-15" if not I'll cut a board or 2 for myself and turn the rest into chips :)


----------

